# Can't decide on an upgrade



## haphadon (Aug 10, 2012)

Hi there. I just sold my Canon Rebel Xs and 18-55mm lens, and right now all I have a 55-250mm IS lens. This weekend I am planning on buying a new DSLR and can't decide on what to buy. I have been looking at the T4i as well as the 60D, I have found numerous packages from a number of stores nearby and to be entirely honest can not make up my mind! I have seen the 60D with 18-200mm IS for $1299, and a number of T4i packages including the one with the 18-135mm STM lens, all of which look good.

I care more about stills then I do video, however it certain circumstances having good auto focusing video would be great.

Really I am just confused on what I should get and am looking for some help. Do you have any recommendations for what camera and lens I should get with a budget of $1500 before taxes.

Thanks


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

If those are the only two options I'd go for the 60D. Much easier controls for aperture among other things. The big improvements in the T4i are for video.
HOWEVER... If at all possible I'd go for the 7D. 
7D body only, refurbished  Refurbished Canon EOS-7D Refurbished DSLR Camera Body, 18MP 3814B056AA $1199
That leaves you room to purchase another lens. The 18-200 is compromising quality to get that much range in and I'd skip it. The 28-135 runs $289.99 refurb and would make a great walk about lens  Refurbished Canon EF 28-135mm f/3.5-5.6 IS USM Lens, Refurbished 2562A007AA Bringing you up to $1499 before taxes


----------



## haphadon (Aug 10, 2012)

Those aren't the only two options its just the two I have been focusing on. And I saw that a few days ago, sadly I am in Canada and for some reason from what I've read Canon doesn't offer those deals to Canadians  Otherwise I would most certainly get the 7d as that price is incredible


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

That is from Adorama, not Canon. And Adorama ships to Canada.


----------



## haphadon (Aug 10, 2012)

My apologies I didn't realize that. I will look at the site and what it offers. Are the refurbished units from them in good quality like the ones directly from Canon?


----------



## MLeeK (Aug 10, 2012)

They are canon refurbished. Not user refurbished. Exact same items.


----------

